
The Vaccine License – A Software License That Saves Lives - SamWhited
https://vaccinelicense.com/vaccine-license/
======
teilo
This is a terrible idea, entirely unenforceable, and will accomplish nothing.

Can we please stop trying to do clever things with software licenses that have
nothing to do with the software itself?

~~~
duelingjello
Yes, it’s the epitome of virtue-signaling and zenith of rhetorical bullshit.
The aims might be noble or “noble,” but there’s no effective action or
commitment behind such empty words.

------
Mathnerd314
This is like Crockford's JSLint license "The Software shall be used for Good,
not Evil.", i.e. non-free and generally a terrible license.

But I guess it could eventually be funny, like Crockford granting IBM
permission to use his software for evil.

OSI discussion:
[https://opensource.org/LicenseReview102019](https://opensource.org/LicenseReview102019)

------
natch
They should have a condition that makes recognition of the local authority
dependent on that authority adhering to generally accepted medical best
practices as laid down by some reference organization such as WHO or the CDC.
Otherwise this is vulnerable to abuse in locales where the local authority is
bonkers. I do understand it’s only a software license though.

------
bransonf
Regardless of where you stand on this being a good idea or not, there is no
way it can or ever will be legally enforced.

------
SlavikCA
Do I understand it correctly, that the idea of that license, is that software
can not be used unless "users vaccinate their children, and themselves"?

Regardless of the author's opinion about vaccination, that seems strange and
counter-productive: if you push something onto people, they just will see it
as one more reason, that something is wrong with it.

Also, I don't think such license can be enforced: does developers really
expect, that users will let them inspect medical records?

Sounds like something that "Social justice warrior" will do.

